# Best solo string library for purely emotive and expressive passages?



## JTJohnson (Feb 17, 2018)

I understand similar threads have covered such topics on best solo strings etc but which in your opinion is the most emotive and would lend itself well to stripped back pieces of music such as Olafur Arnolds or Jorge Mendez. I want it to be expressive with lots of vibrato if necessary. See example 

I own Albion and Cinematic Studio Strings as my main string libraries but im not sure thier solo strings fit the match. Anyway it will be interesting to see what experience you have with emotive expressive string libraries.


----------



## MillsMixx (Feb 17, 2018)

JTJohnson said:


> I understand similar threads have covered such topics on best solo strings etc but which in your opinion is the most emotive and would lend itself well to stripped back pieces of music such as Olafur Arnolds or Jorge Mendez. I want it to be expressive with lots of vibrato if necessary. See example
> 
> I own Albion and Cinematic Studio Strings as my main string libraries but im not sure thier solo strings fit the match. Anyway it will be interesting to see what experience you have with emotive expressive string libraries.



Tina Guo Cello 
Anything from the Embertone series 
Spitfire Alternative Solo Strings if you want an olafur type avant garde type of sound. The spitfire Mary Scully double bass in that package is worth the price of admission and it's on intro discount


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 17, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> Tina Guo Cello
> Anything from the Embertone series
> Spitfire Alternative Solo Strings if you want an olafur type avant garde type of sound. The spitfire Mary Scully double bass in that package is worth the price of admission and it's on intro discount


I’ve heard all of the above apart from the new spitfire strings. I got the email but not got around to watching any of the videos. I have always loved the Tina Guo Cello but with it being just one instrument i have opted to not go for it. That being said it is the perfect sound for what i am after i beleive. I always hought the Cinestrings solo would be a extended version but people don’t seem too impressed by it overall


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 17, 2018)

I think there are two or three threads already about this just on the first two pages of this forum lol


----------



## Saxer (Feb 18, 2018)

For me the example shows a rather non-expressive and non-emotional passage. Nothing really fits together... 
For good solo strings parts look at the Virharmonic violin and cello.


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 18, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> I think there are two or three threads already about this just on the first two pages of this forum lol


I'm probably in all of them ha. Just wanted to be more specific


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 18, 2018)

Saxer said:


> For me the example shows a rather non-expressive and non-emotional passage. Nothing really fits together...
> For good solo strings parts look at the Virharmonic violin and cello.


Music is subjective so valid opinion. He has done pretty well for himself making music that doesn't really fit. And thank you, those are libraries that i have not really looked into


----------



## markleake (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes, as stated above, Virharmonic Violin and Cello are probably the best starting point. Embertone Joshua Bell Violin is the other main potential here.

Chris Hein solo strings may also work for this, but I know less about them.

CSSS is good also, but their style is a bit heavier and won't do so well for solo work like this.


----------



## spyder (Feb 20, 2018)

For me, Chris Hein Solo Strings - the Italian violin fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## oxo (Feb 20, 2018)

you can take a look at macabre solo strings by strezov. you get a lot of "emotive expressive"-mood, but keep in mind, the library is very restricted (like tina guo cello legato).


----------



## jeremiahpena (Feb 20, 2018)

JTJohnson said:


> I want it to be expressive with lots of vibrato if necessary. See example




I recognized the sound immediately. These are sampled strings, and are actually the solo strings from East West Symphonic Orchestra, which don't have legato.


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 20, 2018)

jeremiahpena said:


> I recognized the sound immediately. These are sampled strings, and are actually the solo strings from East West Symphonic Orchestra, which don't have legato.


Good ears sir. I don't own any EWSO stuff, never been a huge fan.


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 20, 2018)

oxo said:


> you can take a look at macabre solo strings by strezov. you get a lot of "emotive expressive"-mood, but keep in mind, the library is very restricted (like tina guo cello legato).


Always liked the macabre strings myself but yes never pulled the trigger on them due to the restricted use, same can be said with the Tina Guo but i must admit each sound terrific in my opinion.


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm actually liking the new/old spitfire alternative strings. Unique sound that could work with those longer emotive notes that i am after


----------



## Fleer (Feb 20, 2018)

Did you try the Embertone Joshua Bell? Can’t get more expressive in my book.


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 20, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Did you try the Embertone Joshua Bell? Can’t get more expressive in my book.


Just watched an in-depth video on it. Absolutely stunning piece of kit they have created there and agreed i think with practice it could be the most expressive out there. Issue is that it is just one instrument and for the same price there are others mentioned that you can get a 3/4 piece. Spitfire's new library for example while it is on the introductory price


----------



## constaneum (Feb 20, 2018)

if you say emotive and expressive passages, i'll have to strongly recommend Bohemian series. There's this extraordinary expressive kind of vibrato which makes them very suitable for emotive and expressive lines. U can't go wrong with that. Tina Guo is good but its usage is kinda limited.


----------



## erikradbo (Feb 21, 2018)

Bohemian violin can be a little too expressive at times and doesn't work with all types of music, but if it's expressive and emotional you're after I'd say your best bet would be Bohemian. As a bonus it's incredibly playable out of the box and requires very little - if none - tweaking and programming.


----------

